# CJ Brown Catfish



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

For those of you that enjoy chasing after the wiskered ones on CJ Brown I just posted this article on my website..........enjoy

http://www.hookedoncatfish.com/Brown2011.HTML


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice article Doc! Last year was my first year really fishing the spring cats there. Mainly to due a fish fry. Fishing can definitley be fast and furious during this time of year as they are just gorging themselves on the winterkill shad.


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

Blues in CJ Brown?


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep and plenty of them, biggest for me is 20#


----------



## calli15 (Mar 6, 2011)

Are u guys bank fishing or out of a boat?


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

That's a great article Doc. I haven't fished C J much but I feel that armed with your information I could find cats there (if I didn't wear myself out learning to throw the cast net again)

That article should put everyone interested on the cats. Hopefully someone will post pix of the blues they catch there.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

I fish mainly from a boat, you can bank fish off the road until they start filling the lake then the road is submerged, all along the banks of CJ are gravel and boulder substrate type bottom out about twenty feet, kind of ironic as when I'm fishing in the boat and the wind is blowing into a bank I have my bobbers right up next to the shore not more than 5-8 foot out from the bank, each year I catch more and more Blues out of there, mainly during the spring because I stay on the Ohio River during most of the rest of the year, the banks fall off fast on the West and East shores


----------



## Countryboy23 (Mar 13, 2011)

Doc you are a catfishing master.My hats off to you for not being scared to tell ur tatics.I looked at ALL your pics and was very impressed.Youve been catching big cats for years.Keep up the good work man.


----------



## richard j (Jun 13, 2011)

i'll have to tell a buddy about your article. he goes down to moorefield every time the creek floods and does pretty good but gets skunked a lot of times too. 

the creek has to come up several feet before the fishing is good and you have to get there early to get a good spot which is as close to the mouth as possible, just down from the trestle. i seen a guy that lives close to the parking area in moorefield catch a 25# blue back in the mid 90's from a boat on the east side of the creek.


----------

